# vase en matière bleu laiteux



## Framr

Salut tout le monde,
je suis tombé sur un pépin pendant ma traduction. Il s'agit d'un texte de 1961 et l'expression qui me pose quelques problèmes de comprehénsion est celle-ci:
«Ensuite elle a débarassé la table du milieu des objets qui y étaient, c'est-à-dire un vase à fleurs en matière bleu laiteux comme on en faisait et son tricot et les journaux». Or, la question que je me pose est la suivante: est-ce que 'en matière' pouvait autrefois indiquer un materiel précis? Ou sinon pourquoi manquerait-il l'accord entre 'matière' et 'bleu laiteux' (car, comme ça, il semble que 'bleu laiteux' se réfère au vase et non pas au matériel)?


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonsoir

Laiteux qualifie bleu, qui est masculin, l'accord est donc correct.
Autrement dit, ce n'est pas la matière qui est laiteuse

Mais je réalise que je ne réponds pas à la première question...
Non, "en matière" n'a pas eu de sens particulier par le passé


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Oui, mais sont-ce le vase ou bien les fleurs qui sont dans cette « matière bleu laiteux » ?
S'agirait-il de de fleurs artificielles ? Si on pouvait dire que ce sont des fleurs naturelles, la question serait résolue.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Il n'est rien dit sur des fleurs (le vase a beau être "à fleurs", il n'est pas "de fleurs", même différence qu'entre un verre à eau et un verre d'eau)
C'est bien de la matière du vase qu'il est question


----------



## Framr

Oui l'accord 'vase bleu laiteux' ne pose pas de problème, c'est l' 'en matière' qui reste suspendu, à moins que 'matière' ne soit pas employé dans un sens antonomastique qui m'échappe. Je veux dire que si dans les années cinquante ou avant, on disait un vase 'en matière' pour dire, je ne sais pas, 'en plastique', la phrase ne poserait pas de problème.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

J'ai répondu à ça aussi  - il n'y a effectivement pas de problème


----------



## Framr

Pardon, j'avais pas vu  cela reste un énigme du coup!


----------



## jekoh

Framr said:


> Oui l'accord 'vase bleu laiteux' ne pose pas de problème,


Non, il n'y a pas d'accord.

Une matière bleu laiteux. 
Des chemises bleu laiteux.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Autant pour moi pour le vase « à fleurs » : j'avais lu un peu vite.


----------



## k@t

Framr said:


> , c'est l' 'en matière' qui reste suspendu


J'avoue que la formulation me parait pour le moins étrange !
J'aurais plutôt dit _*d'une *matière bleu laiteux._


----------



## Framr

Si 'bleu laiteux' reste toujours invarié, le problème est résolu. Et du coup c'est bien la matière qui est bleu laiteux (et non pas 'bleue laiteuse') et non pas le vase (je veux dire du point de vue gramaticale), est-ce correct?


----------



## Nicomon

Désolé de la réponse tardive... 





Gérard Napalinex said:


> C'est bien de la matière du vase qu'il est question


 Ça ne change  rien au fait que _bleu laiteux_ soit invariable, mais à tort ou à raison, je lis plutôt que « _bleu laiteux _» qualifie _vase _et non _matière_.

Je lis _« vase en matière »_ + «_ bleu laiteux »_  et non  _« vase » _+ _« en matière bleu laiteux »_.

Si c'était « _vase en céramique vert / bleu_ », je dirais la même chose.  Que _vert /  bleu_ est la couleur du vase.
Sinon, il faudrait écrire _verte / bleue. 
_
Ajout :  dans la légende de *ce vase* il est écrit _ vase en terre cuite bleu.  _
Si _bleu _modifiait _terre cuite_, on aurait écrit _bleu*e*_.


----------



## plantin

Framr said:


> Si 'bleu laiteux' reste toujours invarié, le problème est résolu. Et du coup c'est bien la matière qui est bleu laiteux


Bien sûr que bleu laiteux est invariable, comme tous les adjectifs de couleur composés (voir message de jekoh #8)


Nicomon said:


> À tort ou à raison, je lis plutôt que « _bleu laiteux _» qualifie _vase _et non _matière_.
> Si c'était « _vase en céramique vert / bleu_ », je dirais la même chose. Que _vert / bleu_ est la couleur du vase.


Oui, mais si on supprime l'adjectif, _un vase en céramique_ (tout court) a un sens. Par contre, _un vase en matière _
C'est l'adjectif qui donne un sens à la présence de matière, qui justifie le mot, c'est donc à lui qu'il se rapporte.


----------



## k@t

plantin said:


> Par contre, _un vase en matière _


Oui, mais même là, je trouve que ça cloche.
Ces adjectifs permettent de particulariser / caractériser la matière (= d’en donner des caractéristiques *> comment est-elle ?* _Elle est bleu laiteux_.), mais non d’identifier*  de quelle matière il est question (*= *qu’est-ce que c’est ?* _Ben euh, chais pô_.).
C’est pour ça, que *d’une*_ matière bleu laiteux_ me semblait grandement préférable, pour ne pas dire _*qu’en* matière_ est franchement incorrect.



Nicomon said:


> Si _bleu _modifiait _terre cuite_, on aurait écrit _bleu*e*_.


Mais là, contrairement au cas précédent, la matière est identifiée.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne tiens pas mordicus à avoir raison, mais il y a des tas de photos sous  "vase en matière". 
Et c'est justement parce qu'il n'est pas écrit _*d'une* matière_ que je l'ai lu comme si c'était le vase qui est bleu laiteux.

Sans l'adjectif, j'aurais écrit _vase en matière bleu / vert_.


----------



## plantin

k@t said:


> Oui, mais même là, je trouve que ça cloche.
> [...]
> C’est pour ça, que *d’une*_ matière bleu laiteux_ me semblait grandement préférable, pour ne pas dire _*qu’en* matière_ est franchement incorrect.


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, je trouve la formulation très maladroite. Mais il n'en reste pas moins qu'il ne peut y avoir aucune autre possibilité. Et si on acceptait qu'un auteur (je ne sais pas qui il est ici) puisse commettre des incorrections ?



Nicomon said:


> Ajout : dans la légende de *ce vase* il est écrit _ vase en terre cuite bleu. _
> Si _bleu _modifiait _terre cuite_, on aurait écrit _bleu*e*_.


Oui, mais ici bleu laiteux est invariable. donc, son masculin pourrait correspondre à vase ou matière, *MAIS*, choisissons un adjectif à l'accord moins ambigu, vert par exemple, et observons l'accord:
_un vase en matière vert_
Ou
_un vase en matière verte ? _
Je te laisse choisir...


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai écrit que si _bleu_ modifiait_ terre cuite_, on aurait écrit _bleu*e*.  _
Ça, c'était pour tenter de justifier mon interprétation, que _bleu laiteux_ modifie _vase_.
Je lis : _ un vase bleu laiteux... _fait d'une matière quelconque.

Évidemment que_ bleu laiteux _est invariable, qu'il modifie _vase _ou_ matière.  _Je connais la règle des adjectifs de couleur composés.  
Mais j'ai lu_ « en matière » _comme  j'aurais dit  _en terre cuite / en céramique / en verre / en poterie...  
_
Je crois avoir répondu à ta deuxième question à la fin du post précédent.


----------



## k@t

plantin said:


> Mais il n'en reste pas moins qu'il ne peut y avoir aucune autre possibilité.


Ben si *d’une matière* ou alternativement *dans une matière*, également possible *en une matière.*
Dans cette phrase, un_* en*_ sans article implique que le X soit identifiable.



Nicomon said:


> je l'ai lu comme si c'était le vase qui est bleu laiteux.


Ben oui, mais comme l’a signalé précédemment plantin _*un vase bleu laiteux en matière*_ ne veut pas dire grand-chose, y a comme qui dirait un ptit goût de phrase inachevée (cela dit comme je l'ai développé précédemment, le goût est pour moi tout aussi inachevé lorsque _bleu laiteux_ qualifie _matière_).


----------



## plantin

Nicomon said:


> Mais j'ai lu_ « matière » _comme j'aurais dit _en terre cuite / en céramique. _


Mais tu ne peux pas comparer vase en terre cuite bleu laiteux/ vase en céramique bleu laiteux avec vase en matière bleu laiteux.
Les deux premiers se suffisent à eux-mêmes (vase en terre cuite, vase en céramique), l'autre non: "vase en matière" ne veut rien dire. Pour expliquer la présence de matière dans l'expression, il faut considérer que l'auteur (qui aurait pu dire "vase bleu laiteux", ça nous aurait évité bien des palabres ) voulait attribuer une couleur à  ce mot, sinon pourquoi aurait-il ajouté matière ? Oui, c'est maladroit, bizarroïde, énervant, incorrect, mais c'est là.


			
				k@t said:
			
		

> Ben si *d’une matière* ou alternativement *dans une matière*, également possible *en une matière.*


Oui, mais là tu modifies la phrase, je voulais dire aucune autre possibilité dans le cadre de la citation proposée.


----------



## k@t

plantin said:


> je voulais dire aucune autre possibilité dans le cadre de la citation proposée.


Alors, en effet, dans ce cas on est d'accord, la moins pire des deux solutions est celle où _bleu laiteux_ qualifie la matière.


----------



## plantin

Oui, je le crois, ayons pitié de "_en matière_", elle appelle, désire, réclame, exige, revendique et s'époumone: "Je veux un adjectif, je ne suis rien sans lui, n'importe lequel, un brun sale, un violet pisseux, allez, même un Pantone 448C, mais ne me laissez pas seule avec le grand vaseux à ma gauche, je vous en supplie".


----------



## k@t

Ah oui, prête à accepter même du _Pantone 448C_ ! voilà qui nous permet d’entrevoir combien immense est sa détresse, la pauvrette.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai bien écrit dès le premier post :  _à tort ou à raison_.   Alors, je m'incline : je suis moins convaincue que je l'étais.   

Si c'était vase _en matière plastique + couleur non composée_, accorderiez-vous la couleur avec « _matière plastique_ » ou avec « _vase _» ?
_Vase en matière plastique bleu/vert_  ou bien  _bleue/verte _?   Moi, je serais plus portée à l'accorder avec vase, au masculin. 

Mais je serais curieuse de savoir qui a écrit ce texte, en 1961.   L'original était-il bien en français, ou avons-nous affaire à une curieuse traduction?
Et si l'auteur avait omis les lettres ?   Et s'il manquait une virgule ? 



> vase à fleurs Viole, petit, *en matière ABS, blanc*
> Vase à fleurs Thalia, petit, *en matière PP, vert*


----------



## plantin

Nicomon said:


> Si c'était vase _en matière plastique + couleur non composée_, accorderiez-vous la couleur avec « _matière plastique_ » ou avec « _vase _» ?
> _Vase en matière plastique bleu/vert_ ou bien _bleue/verte _? Moi, je serais plus portée à l'accorder avec vase, au masculin.


Oui, moi aussi dans ce cas: _vase en matière plastique vert, _ou même_ vase vert en matière plastique, _ou encore mieux _vase vert en plastique _(le vase est vert)_, ou vase en plastique vert _(le plastique est vert)


Nicomon said:


> Mais je serais curieuse de savoir qui a écrit ce texte, en 1961. L'original était-il bien en français, ou avons-nous affaire à une curieuse traduction?


Effectivement, il n'y a pas que cette expression qui pose problème dans la phrase, écrite dans un français très pauvre (j'ai corrigé l'orthographe de débarrasser):
_Ensuite elle a débarrassé la table du milieu des objets qui y étaient, c'est-à-dire un vase à fleurs en matière bleu laiteux comme on en faisait et son tricot et les journaux»_
-débarrassé la table du milieu des objets: enchaînement maladroit de deux articles contractés du/des, pouvant avantageusement être évité par _table centrale._
- Ce _c'est-à-dire _ne sert à rien (enlevez-le, pour voir),
- qui y étaient: verbe non expressif + deux hiatus (s'y trouvaient, c'était facile de faire mieux)
- comme on en faisait: impression d'incomplétude, on attend une précision; avant, autrefois,...
- et son tricot et les journaux: un enchaînement de et...et... peut se justifier pour insister sur une énumération, mais ce n'était pas ici l'intention de l'auteur.
On obtiendrait: _Ensuite, elle a débarrassé la table centrale des objets qui s'y trouvaient, un vase à fleurs d'un (d'une matière, _si on y tient vraiment_) bleu laiteux comme on en faisait autrefois, son tricot, (et) des journaux._
Je pense sincèrement que si Framr se basait sur cela pour sa traduction, il ne trahirait pas la pensée de l'auteur, et la littérature y gagnerait un peu.


----------



## Bezoard

Le vase en matière bleu laiteux ne me pose pas vraiment de problème et m'évoque immédiatement ces vases en opaline bleutée très à la mode à une certaine époque.
vase en opaline ancien - Bing images


----------



## plantin

Je pense que tout le monde comprend facilement de quoi il s'agit; c'est la façon de le dire qui interroge; on peut admettre que l'auteur ne sache pas de quelle matière il est question, mais _un vase en ... + [couleur] (ou pas) _commande pour moi une composition précise et connue (en terre cuite, en opaline, en verre, en étain, en bois, en céramique, etc...); un vase en matière + couleur n'a pas grand sens; évidemment qu'un vase est en matière (enfin dans notre univers einsteinien, ailleurs je ne sais pas). Dans le cas d'une matière non identifiable, j'aurais dit un vase (fait) d'une matière bleu laiteux (l'indéfini se justifiant ici par essence), ou tout bêtement un vase bleu laiteux. Pas un vase en matière bleu laiteux.
Je ne connais qu'un seul exemple d'utilisation de matière + couleur qui désigne une matière précise, c'est la "matière noire" (mais on n'en a encore jamais vu et encore moins fait un vase); le nom et son adjectif sont insécables dans ce cas.


----------



## Bezoard

La formulation n'est peut-être pas la plus courante, mais elle se rencontre, même pour des couleur. L'étrangeté ici est accrue par l'adjectif composé pour la couleur.

-Le dé dont j’ai à parler est en schiste noir. La gravure des nombres, ainsi que l’encadrement linéaire qui les renferme sur chaque face, est remplie par une légère incrustation _en matière blanche_, qui a résisté aux effets dissolvans de l'humidité.
Mémoires de la Commission des antiquités du département de la Côte-d'Or
-Fragment du bord d'un _vase en matière_ grossière et de couleur noire
Acta Archaeologica Academiae Scientiarum Hungaricae
Un _récipient en matière_ élastique
_récipient en matière_ isolante
_coupe en matière_ précieuse
sans compte les nombreux objets en matière plastique.


----------



## plantin

Mise à part _matière blanche_, qui me paraît tout aussi étrange que notre exemple, tous les autres ne me choquent pas, parce qu'ils ne concernent pas une couleur, mais une qualité intrinsèque de la matière; on a besoin du mot matière pour les caractériser, c'est toujours la matière qui porte la qualité, pas l'objet.
Ex: vase _en matière bleu laiteux_, mais vase bleu laiteux est non seulement possible, mais plus juste: l'objet présente, porte cette couleur sans qu'il soit nécessaire d'invoquer sa matière.
par contre:
- récipient en matière élastique et évidemment pas récipient élastique.
- récipient en matière isolante et évidemment pas récipient isolant.
- objet en matière plastique et évidemment pas objet plastique. _Matière plastique_ est d'ailleurs plus un syntagme nominal qu'un nom accompagné de son épithète (je suis presque enclin à penser la même chose de _matière isolante)_
- Coupe en matière précieuse mais ici coupe précieuse est possible, mais cela ne signifie pas obligatoirement qu'elle est en matière précieuse: une coupe ancienne en cristal ou même en verre ou dans un métal assez commun (ex:le bronze) délicatement ouvragée (sculptée, en terre cuite peinte comme les vases antiques) pourrait mériter l'adjectif, sa valeur, patrimoniale ou marchande, ne dépendant pas obligatoirement de sa matière.

Je note par ailleurs avec intérêt que cette Commission des Antiquités a bien distingué la couleur de la matière quand elle dit:
Fragment du bord d'un _vase en matière_ grossière *et de couleur *noire, et non:
en *matière grossière et noire* ou en *grossière matière noire.*


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne vois pas tout à fait les choses comme ça et je sens une différence entre un _vase bleu laiteux_ et un _vase en matière bleu laiteux_. Dans le premier cas, je n'imagine que la surface extérieure du vase, de couleur bleu laiteux, et j'imagine un vase de céramique émaillée, par exemple. Dans le second cas, c'est toute la matière du vase qui est bleu laiteux, et je pense tout de suite à l'opaline.


----------



## plantin

Je pense qu'on n'est plus alors dans la syntaxe ou le vocabulaire, mais dans la compréhension intime des mots, propre à chacun de nous: par exemple, personnellement, c'est _laiteux _seul qui me donne une indication de la matière.


----------



## k@t

plantin said:


> Mise à part _matière blanche_, qui me paraît tout aussi étrange que notre exemple


En effet, soit on est dans le cas évoqué ci-dessus et alors la syntaxe est un peu (beaucoup) limite, soit il s’agit de *ça* !


----------



## plantin

Ah tiens, La lecture de ce lien m'oblige à corriger ce que je disais en #26


plantin said:


> Je ne connais qu'un seul exemple d'utilisation de matière + couleur qui désigne une matière précise, c'est la "matière noire"


Parce que je n'avais pas pensé à la_ matière grise_, mais on peut dire que comme _matière plastique_, il fonctionne comme syntagme.


----------



## Framr

Désolé les gars de vous avoir abandonnés ! J'avais pas vu que la discussion avait été si fréquentée (je vous en remercie). Il faut que je vous révèle qu'il s'agit d'un roman expérimental de Robert Pinget, qui faisait partie du cercle Robbe-Grillet, Claude Simone etc... (bref le Nouveau Roman). Le texte qui m'ocoupe s'appelle Clope au dossier. Il s'agit d'un fou, Clope, qui est en train d'écrire et de décrire tout ce que les gens de son village faisaient au moment où l'on avait entendu un coup de feu (tiré par le protagoniste-narrateur lui-même). Or, la technique narrative y est assez Bizarre parce que dans le livre il y a presque pas de ponctuation et en général le naérateur a tendance à écrire comme il parle. Du coup les expressions argotiques et les approximation à la langue parlé sont très très fréquentes: il faut pas y chercher du beau style parce qu'il est soigneusement ( programmatiquement) évité par l'auteur.


----------



## plantin

Framr said:


> J'avais pas vu que la discussion avait été si fréquentée


Il est vrai que vous avez maintenant... matière à réflexion.


----------

